# Breeder wants us to bring home before 8 weeks



## terpom (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, We are picking up our new cockapoo next week. The breeder told me the birthdays earlier and I calculated the date and it is 5 days before the puppy will be 8 weeks. Everything I read says 8 weeks is best. She has a good reputation and has been doing this for a long time but now I'm starting to wonder if this is just for her own convenience. Has anyone else picked up their pup before 8 weeks? thanks


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi! I picked my pup up when she was almost 8 weeks old and I thought the same as you was she just letting them go so it was convenient for her?!? 

I know a friend who brought her pup home last Saturday at 8 weeks too! 

Did you're breeder say she'd hang onto your pup until you feel you're ready? (I.e maybe another week or so)? X x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

has she said why she wants you to collect before 8 weeks, i think it was our Echo who was collected 1 or 2 days before she was 8 weeks but that was because it was easier to travel down at the weekend rather than during the week. 

i would definitely question why they want the puppies gone.


----------



## terpom (Mar 31, 2012)

I have not asked her about the 8 week thing specifically yet. SHe has a day (Tuesday) which she wants the puppies picked up. My husband is out of town that day and I have offered Wednesday or Thursday with flexible times and she is saying that she is booked those days. Instead she is offering Monday night! 6 days before the puppy is 8 weeks! I am starting to get really hesitant about her. I haven't brought up the 8 weeks thing but I think I will. I have read a lot of books and they all say 8 weeks is best for the dog to leave their mothers.
thanks for responding.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

terpom said:


> I have not asked her about the 8 week thing specifically yet. SHe has a day (Tuesday) which she wants the puppies picked up. My husband is out of town that day and I have offered Wednesday or Thursday with flexible times and she is saying that she is booked those days. Instead she is offering Monday night! 6 days before the puppy is 8 weeks! I am starting to get really hesitant about her. I haven't brought up the 8 weeks thing but I think I will. I have read a lot of books and they all say 8 weeks is best for the dog to leave their mothers.
> thanks for responding.


I'd have to say - as a breeder - that I would certainly not let any puppy leave before they are 8 weeks old as an absolute minimum ! 
For one thing - we have their first vaccinations done normally the day before they are due to leave. I do not know of any reputable breeder who does / would let them go earlier - so I can only think that this a "situation" issue - in that the breeder may have a holiday booked and cannot hold off any longer - it's worth asking the question !

As an aside - none of our puppies leave mum permanently 6 days before they are due to leave ! - she may be away during the day but she is back with them all night until 3 or 4 days before they are 8 weeks old. 

Please question the breeder - there still maybe a suitable answer - but I personally cannot think of one.

Stephen x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I picked Kody up a few days prior to 8 wks as well but it was due to my travel plansl. If your looking at a full week before you may want to reconsider.


----------



## terpom (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses.

This is what the breeder wrote 

"Yes, that will be their age.
Most pups are ready to go at 7 to 7 1/2 weeks old. The weaning process is what determines when the pups are ready to go. The vet does give final approval that they are ready for new homes. That will be their Monday appointment.

I understand what you have read. I used to never let them go until 8 weeks old, but then after many years of breeding experience I found that many moms stop paying attention to the pups well before 8 weeks old and then some siblings would often start getting too roughdy with each. This would lead to undesirable behaviors that the new owners would have to correct in training."

Is this BS?? I have offered to pick them up any other day and she is being totally inflexible and instead wants me to pick them up at 7 weeks and 2 days only. I have told her it probably won't work out but in the meantime I am likely going to lose my deposit. I just don't trust her at all now and am totally bummed out.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes that is BS! Weaning has no bearing on leaving age at all. The reason pups stay with mum until 8 weeks is their social and mental health. This time is critical in development of puppies, they learn a lot about bite inhibition, play and discipline during this time. While a week difference isn't the end of the world I do find it strange that an experienced, supposedly good breeder is being so inflexible and has a policy of sending puppies home at 7 weeks.
Go with your gut feeling, walk away if you have to. Also if this breeder is lisenced, go to their licensing authority and report them as I am sure there is an 8 week rule?


----------



## terpom (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for confirming that it is BS! I have told her that clearly she is running a business and needs to do what is convenient for her and that we are not comfortable getting a puppy from her. She is now saying that I should call her and it was just a mis-communication and then finally gave me some times later that we could pick it up after I told her this. The whole thing just makes me nauseous and sad, we are definitely walking away. We are in California and there is an 8 week rule, unless you have written authorization from a vet. She must have a vet she works with to get written doc. If anyone can recommend a good breeder in California, please let me know.
thanks!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Was this breeder endorsed by the American Cockapoo club? If not it may be a good place to look for a breeder or if they are members of the club I would approach the club and inform them of this breeders policy!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi there, Puppies playing roughly is in fact a desirable behaviour as it is how they start to learn bite inhibition and boundaries. If a puppy nips another too hard then the puppy will yelp, cease play then continue after a few seconds and the nipping puppy learns to use it's mouth appropriately. This would then be something you them aim to emulate when puppy comes home. This early play within the litter and with mums involvement is important developmentally which is partly why most advocate they don't leave mum and the litter both 8 weeks.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We picked Vincent up at 7 1/2 weeks old, although the breeder was flexible and happy for us to pick up later if needed. We were too excited so picked up at 7 1/2. Vincent is a well socialised dog and has no ill effect from picking him up early.

You have got to do what you feel comfortable with. Her flexibility is a concern though.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

terpom said:


> Thanks for confirming that it is BS! I have told her that clearly she is running a business and needs to do what is convenient for her and that we are not comfortable getting a puppy from her. She is now saying that I should call her and it was just a mis-communication and then finally gave me some times later that we could pick it up after I told her this. The whole thing just makes me nauseous and sad, we are definitely walking away. We are in California and there is an 8 week rule, unless you have written authorization from a vet. She must have a vet she works with to get written doc. If anyone can recommend a good breeder in California, please let me know.
> thanks!


i live in the uk but got my beautiful merle girl from bakersfeild calafornia and pyper has a wonderful nature too.pups are home reared with other dogs and kids.she is from acreage kennels and i kno she has a litter due xxx


----------



## terpom (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone...she is a member of the American Cockapoo Club, I will go ahead and let them know. Even if the few days wouldn't make a huge difference, it wasn't what we were comfortable with and she was so unwilling to accommodate anything, it makes me wonder about so many other things she says.
To the puppy from Bakersfield...was it Stew's Poos? I have seen their website, I will check them out again.thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had to walk away when you were so close to getting your cockapoo, but from what everyone else has said, you have definitely done the right thing. What a shame people behave so selfishly and forget the needs of the puppies.

Good luck with your search on getting a lovely cockapoo.


----------

